# Giffgaff



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I sold my wifes old Iphone 3 yesterday, and I gave her my old Iphone 4, and persuaded her to go with Giffgaff. Sim came yesterday and I activated the sim OK online. The only problem is the phone says no service, and she has been without a phone for over 24hrs. When you want to contact Giffgaff you can't.......you have to ask for help on the community or mail an agent, and the agent takes 24hrs to get back to you.

I have asked the community for help and they suggested lots of things, that I tried, but there main point was that it can take 24hrs. Well its been 27hrs and still no joy. I have contacted an agent but that will be another 24hrs, and then god knows how long it will be after that.

I said yesterday that it could take 24hrs and now she is going to come home from work, and still no phone, and I still have no idea how long it might take because you can't actually ask anyone.

Why did I have to persuade her to go to Giffgaff. She is not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I take it the phones unlocked,have changed your mobile data.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oooooops!!! can you not just get a sim for the network it was on when you had it?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Phone is unlocked and all the mobile data has been changed, and all the rest of it.

I am going to get another sim from her old network later. I have been hoping all day that the Giffgaff one would work.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If it says no service its unlikely a giffgaff problem, more likely the phone itself. It's usually because it's blocked or it's developed a fault - the "no service" fault .. Which version of IOS is it running ?
Whenever I set up a new iphone with giffgaff I download the carrier preferences file from their website - the link usually arrives in a text message once the SIM has been activated ..


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

it's not the phone because a Vodafone sim works fine, and a Tesco sim.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh, I see. I must admit that all GG has going for it is price, otherwise it's a proper PITA even once you do have it set up. 
Shame the unlimited data g'bag is soon to be £12 a month instead of £10 .. still the cheapest, however ..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

was the phone jail broken and did you upgrade to iso6 ???


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

The phone was not jailbroken it was originally bought from Apple so it was unlocked.

It would not work so I plugged it into itunes this morning, and upgraded to ios6 to see if that made any difference. Didn't think it would but I was running out of ideas.

I think it must be a faulty sim.

I use Giffgaff on my Iphone 5 because they are good price wise. This has just made me realise that the support is not up to much if you have a problem.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Manual roam iPhone :

Should you be experiencing poor signal strength or no service, it is occasionally necessary to perform a manual roam on your device to de-register it from your network provider and then re-register it again.

To perform a manual network roam on the iPhone, go to settings :
Settings >
Carrier>
Unselect the option for Automatic. A list of available networks will be displayed after a few moments.
.Select any network that is Not giffgaff or 02.
(choose Orange/Vodafone / T-mobile etc).
You will see "unable to register" on the screen.
( No NService).
Now select giffgaff or 02 and allow the selection and change the selection back to Automatic.

that is from there own webby


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Manual roam iPhone :
> 
> Should you be experiencing poor signal strength or no service, it is occasionally necessary to perform a manual roam on your device to de-register it from your network provider and then re-register it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a similar problem when I moved to O2 and was faulty Sim, extremely annoying

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

fut1a said:


> The phone was not jailbroken it was originally bought from Apple so it was unlocked.
> 
> It would not work so I plugged it into itunes this morning, and upgraded to ios6 to see if that made any difference. Didn't think it would but I was running out of ideas.
> 
> ...


Did you cut a sim down to fit in


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a Giffgaff sim, one day it just packed up and it hasn't worked since, their customer service is none existent, so I gave up trying to get it to work and got a Vodafone sim instead.

...But my mums on Giffgaff and not had any problems...


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Did you cut a sim down to fit in[/quote]

Did I cut a sim for my Iphone 5 or for the 4?

If you mean for the 5, no I ordered one from Giffgaff. A community member cuts them down for you.

If you mean for the 4 no.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So perhaps the sim for the iPhone 4 was cut "badly" ? All gg sims are cut down from standard sized Sims aren't they ..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All GiffGaff sims come as a normal size sim with perforations to turn it into a micro sim.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's what I meant to say ;-)


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Speaking purely personally I have had no problem with GiffGaff and iphone4. You might have been caught by the very recent ( last few days) upgrade of their website? Response has been non existent or poor as a result.
As their prices are far more reasonable than the major networks its worth persevering. 
Hope you get sorted.
Brian


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Speaking from purely personal experience - giffgaff is a pita but yes I've persevered as they're the cheapest.
Recurring goodybags don't recur, queued goodybags don't kick in - leaving you days without credit/Internet and charges if you didn't realise ..


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

The poor service may just be because their cheap :?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh yeah. Never thought of that ! Genius ! Perhaps you could tell us where bears defacate ?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

mullum said:


> Oh yeah. Never thought of that ! Genius ! Perhaps you could tell us where bears defacate ?


Polar or grizzly.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

newt said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah. Never thought of that ! Genius ! Perhaps you could tell us where bears defacate ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: one wipes it's bum with a squirrel and the other just uses nice cold ice cold.......cooling ice.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

The Iphone 4 sim was not a cut one. The Iphone 5 sim is a cut one, and that's OK.

I ended up ordering another sim from Giffgaff which came today, and works fine. So it must have been a faulty sim.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > mullum said:
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)

I've used them for two years now and have had now problems. My kids are on it as well with £5 recurring goody bags, so free calls between us! £10 a month for unlimited data is a winner


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Was a £10 winner, it's a £12 winner from this month ..


----------



## ipiran (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah I noticed that when I went to buy a goodybag this time. Shame but I guess with all the data hungry smartphones around, to be honest it's a rare month that I go over 1Gb. I'll have to wait and see, although my wife has just joined, so I maybe staying for a while!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I just don't like having a limit hanging over my use, especially for something as difficult to gauge as data. At least they provide an app so you can keep track. I'm on a 200mb a month limit at the moment, but it is only costing me £3 (abroad). Calls and SMS are extra.


----------



## woodwood (Dec 16, 2012)

Had a nightmare when I first joined - but has been good since. The £10 a month was obviously just a stunt to pull customers


----------

